# Are we all going to die in October?



## sam76 (6 September 2008)

PEOPLE who fear a powerful atom-smashing machine, due to start operations next week, will cause Earth to be gobbled up or reduced to grey goo can rest assured, according to a new study. 

The Large Hadron Collider (LHC) has been shadowed by internet-fuelled concerns that it will release energies so powerful that it will create a rogue black hole that will engulf the planet, or a "strangelet" particle that would transform Earth into a lump of strange matter. 

But the new report, written by the machine's maker, claims these fears are unfounded. 

It said the LHC will replicate collisions that already occur naturally when Earth runs into the path of high-energy cosmic rays. 

 "Nature has already conducted the equivalent of about a hundred thousand LHC experimental programmes on Earth ”” and the planet still exists," it said. 

The assessment was written by five physicists at LHC's operator, the European Organisation for Nuclear Research (CERN) in Geneva. 

CERN has asked them to take a fresh look at a safety assessment written by its scientists in 2003 which first gave the project the green light. 

The LHC, installed in a circular 27km tunnel on the French-Swiss border, is to start unleashing a beam of protons early next Thursday in the first stage of its commissioning process. 

Two parallel beams of particles, one going clockwise and the other anti-clockwise, will blast around the underground ring. 

At four locations on the ring, superconducting magnets will bend the beams so that groups of protons smash into each other in a giant chamber which is swathed with detectors to record the resulting sub-atomic debris. 

This invisible rubble could help resolve some of the biggest questions in physics, such as the nature of mass, the weakness of gravity and whether, as some theoreticians suggest, there exist dimensions beyond our own. 

The new Safety Assessment Report said any black holes produced by the collider would be "microscopic" and decay almost immediately, as they would lack the energy to grow or even be sustained. 

"Each collision of a pair of protons in the LHC will release an amount of energy comparable to that of two colliding mosquitoes, so any black hole produced would be much smaller than those known to astrophysicists," the report said. 

As for the hypothesised "strangelets," the report referred to data from the Relativistic Heavy-Ion Collider at the Brookhaven National Laboratory in New York to say that these would not be produced during collisions in the LHC. 

The review is published in a journal of the Institute of Physics, London. 

France has also asked a French watchdog agency, the Nuclear Safety Authority (ASN), to carry out a safety appraisal of the LHC. 

On August 29, the European Court of Human Rights, based in Strasbourg, France, tossed out a last-ditch legal bid to stop the LHC's switch-on. 

The suit had been filed by a group of European citizens, led by a German biochemist, Otto Roessler, of the University of Tuebingen. 

The LHC will begin operation on September 10th. 

Links
LHC on Wikipedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_Hadron_Collider
How it works (rap video) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM 

http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,25642,24298211-5014239,00.html


----------



## James Austin (6 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

sam 

do u think its better for me to close all trades by thursday or go short?


----------



## Timmy (6 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

I think we should be fine.  According to my extensive research this coming Thursday is one of the few days when the bible/koran/nostradamus/[insert preferred relgious text/crackpot here] has NOT predicited the end of the world.  So we should be OK.


----------



## nomore4s (6 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



Timmy said:


> I think we should be fine.  According to my extensive research this coming Thursday is one of the few days when the bible/koran/nostradamus/[insert preferred relgious text/crackpot here] has NOT predicited the end of the world.  So we should be OK.




lol, well at least if the world does end on Thursday it will settle a few arguments in some of the threads. We'll all find out if there is a God or not.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



nomore4s said:


> lol, well at least if the world does end on Thursday it will settle a few arguments in some of the threads. We'll all find out if there is a God or not.



bags being at the end of the queue at the Pearly Gates.   I might stick around and smell the rose-bush-ash a bit longer.


----------



## Juan Mortyme (6 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Thursday is September 11th.  Eerie!


----------



## sam76 (6 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



James Austin said:


> sam
> 
> do u think its better for me to close all trades by thursday or go short?





Sorry it's taken me a while to reply.

I've been eating every different type of cheese I could lay my hands on and drinking the finest wines available to me.

There's no way I'm waiting patiently to die......  I'm enjoying life's little things


----------



## professor_frink (6 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

next Thursday? God I hope not!

The following Thursday would be fine though


----------



## ZacR (6 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

I suppose if everything goes well on Thursday and we are all still here, we can all sleep soundly at night.

Oh, except for a few rogue countries here and there, that possess enough nuclear power to destoy the planet at any time...


----------



## CoffeeKing (7 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Be nice to win the OZ jackpot...
at least you could say you won the lotto   

Didn't they make a couple of movies similar to this...
Blow a hole in the mantle and send a piece of Mother nature into space
or the day the earth stood still?

And why a Thursday, couldn't it wait till the weekend


----------



## sam76 (9 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Looks like death threats are happening now.

Perhap we all have 24 hours to live??? 

http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,25642,24317385-5014239,00.html


----------



## cuttlefish (9 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

This CERN setup isn't anywhere near Norway is it?   (I just noticed in one of the other threads that thats where Hell is ).



Now did they receive death threats because they are about to cause the end the universe as we know it, or because of that rap song they released.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Think I'll be short for the next few months.

On an aside.
Son who is finishing his Doctorate in Physics tells me we are out for dinner saturday night---good enough for me.


----------



## wayneL (9 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



sam76 said:


> Sorry it's taken me a while to reply.
> 
> I've been eating every different type of cheese I could lay my hands on and drinking the finest wines available to me.
> 
> There's no way I'm waiting patiently to die......  I'm enjoying life's little things




The Daily Mail last week reckoned there was enough time left to try all 64 positions of the kama sutra....

....my wife is hoping the world ends on wednesday (UK time).


----------



## fimmwolf (9 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Andrew Denton interviewed one of the physicists last night on his show.

The guy said that the particles would have a very small amount of energy. In fact he said it would be about the same as a mosquito flying into your face.

The only difference being that the energy could be concentrated into a ridiculously small area. (smaller than that  of a proton)

So......you may die on Thursday but you probably have a greater chance of being eaten by a shark travelling on public transport.  :hide:


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



> The Daily Mail last week reckoned there was enough time left to try all 64 positions of the kama sutra....
> 
> ....my wife is hoping the world ends on wednesday (UK time).





The funniest thing Ive seen you write.
Brilliant!


----------



## Kauri (9 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

it will for the basted who ripped the mirror off my scooter when it was out the back of the bottle shop...  :samurai:


----------



## LeeTV (9 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Thursday morning or afternoon? It's bin day in my street so if it's morning I won't bother putting it out.


----------



## Glen48 (9 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

We only just managed to escape the Y2K look at the devastation that caused
A lot of people woke up the next day with a hangover some pregnant, some wearing funny hats, some not knowing who was beside them in bed, could this be another plot by those pesky Arabs Bin Liner and Al Quida?


----------



## CoffeeKing (9 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

If it's Thursday morning, no more working - (before 0500 wst)


----------



## sam76 (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Would everything end in an instant or would this black hole start small and grow from there?

I just want to know if i need to plan my weekend?


----------



## sam76 (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Ummmmm I do believ I owe everyone a big apology.

THE EXPERIMENT STARTS TODAY NOT TOMORROW!!!! LOL 

One of the most significant scientific experiments in history begins today - and it may help unravel the mysteries of the universe.

BENEATH the rural tranquillity of the Geneva countryside, where ramshackle sheds dot the wide-open fields, scientists are getting ready for a trip into the unknown. Here, under 100 metres of rock and sandstone, lies the biggest, most complex machine humans have ever built, and today they will finally get to turn it on.

http://www.theage.com.au/national/colliding-with-destiny-20080909-4cxz.html

YIKES!


----------



## Aussiejeff (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



sam76 said:


> Ummmmm I do believ I owe everyone a big apology.
> 
> THE EXPERIMENT STARTS *TODAY* NOT TOMORROW!!!! LOL
> 
> YIKES!





_"Tick, tock, tick, tock......" _

Looks like world stocks have already started to move towards a Black Hole state....

:flush:


----------



## Aussiejeff (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



wayneL said:


> The Daily Mail last week reckoned there was enough time left to try all 64 positions of the kama sutra....
> 
> ....my wife is hoping the world ends on wednesday (UK time).




Come come.

Time is pressing. 

Take the day off and do your best.

Then post your results on YouTube.

What better way than to go out with a big **bang**!!  (well, in your case more like a minigun!! LOL)

PS: Maybe the alien cavalry will beam us all up at the last moment... :aliena:  Just think of how much our super-advanced civilisation has to offer them.....


----------



## Onethong (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

By the way, it would be hard to see the Fannie and Freddie nationalisation as anything other than a massive official back-pedal from the free market. Maybe we are entering a new era of less free trade, higher taxes, and more nationalisations. The government backlash against globalisation could last for awhile. Capitalism is in retreat. Hmmmn. Or maybe the big bang is going to take out capitaism


----------



## cuttlefish (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

When our civilisation has long decayed and the living knowledge of this era is lost, as tends to happen in  history  (Inca's, Egyptians, Romans etc. etc.)  I wonder what the archeologists of the future, thousands of years from now, are going to make of all of that equipment inside these big underground caverns when they stumble across it.    They're going to be pretty excited thats for sure - it could be like the Tutankhamun tomb of the 5th millenium.


----------



## Aussiejeff (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



cuttlefish said:


> When our civilisation has long decayed and the living knowledge of this era is lost, as tends to happen in  history  (Inca's, Egyptians, Romans etc. etc.)  I wonder what the archeologists of the future, thousands of years from now, are going to make of all of that equipment inside these big underground caverns when they stumble across it.    They're going to be pretty excited thats for sure - it could be like the Tutankhamun tomb of the 5th millenium.




There is no future in a Black Hole.....


----------



## sam76 (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

well.... unless you like black holes


----------



## bearmarket (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Is this true, you all frighten me. How can you joke about this.

bearmarket


----------



## nomore4s (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



bearmarket said:


> Is this true, you all frighten me. How can you joke about this.
> 
> bearmarket




rotflmao


----------



## Timmy (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Chuck Norris fills black holes with his fists and renders them quivering and harmless.


----------



## derty (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



bearmarket said:


> Is this true, you all frighten me. How can you joke about this.
> 
> bearmarket



I had a 13 year old daughter of a friend approach me about this saying that she was having trouble sleeping and was scared. The power of internet hype and media peddling fear and uncertainty is amazing.

I had a bit of a look into it and found this on wikipedia, the CERN site didn't actually give a schedule of experiments.


> The collider is currently undergoing commissioning while being cooled down to its final operating temperature of approximately 1.9 K (−271.25  °C). Initial particle beam injections were successfully carried out on 8-11 August 2008,[2][3] the first attempt to circulate a beam through the entire LHC is scheduled for 10 September 2008,[4] at 7:30 GMT and the first high-energy collisions are planned to take place after the LHC is officially unveiled, on 21 October 2008.[5]



so as you can see tomorrow they are just going to get sosme particles to do some laps of the collider, they wont be smashing anything together until late October.


----------



## nomore4s (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



derty said:


> I had a 13 year old daughter of a friend approach me about this saying that she was having trouble sleeping and was scared. The power of internet hype and media peddling fear and uncertainty is amazing.
> 
> I had a bit of a look into it and found this on wikipedia, the CERN site didn't actually give a schedule of experiments.
> 
> so as you can see tomorrow they are just going to get sosme particles to do some laps of the collider, they wont be smashing anything together until late October.




lol a reprieve(spelling?)

No-one tell Waynes wife, don't want to spoil his fun:


----------



## derty (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

one more month of life on earth, so it looks like Wayne will get to get through at least a few of the 64 positions :

The LHC Rap for a bit of education 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM


----------



## Pat (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



Timmy said:


> Chuck Norris fills black holes with his fists and renders them quivering and harmless.



This is true.


----------



## nioka (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

News Flash. Records were set for auction prices of redundant hollywood sets as the time machine from the Dr Who series was sold today for $1,000,000,000. The frantic bidding was spurred on by the news that the Swiss neutron accellerator was about to be turned on.

Chuck Norris was the losing bidder.


----------



## Pat (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



nioka said:


> Chuck Norris was the losing bidder.



Chuck does not bid... he takes!


----------



## Timmy (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



nioka said:


> Chuck Norris was the losing bidder.




The winning bidder has been found dead ....


----------



## Pat (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



Timmy said:


> The winning bidder has been found dead ....



I like that one.


----------



## nomore4s (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



nioka said:


> News Flash. Records were set for auction prices of redundant hollywood sets as the time machine from the Dr Who series was sold today for $1,000,000,000. The frantic bidding was spurred on by the news that the Swiss neutron accellerator was about to be turned on.
> 
> Chuck Norris was the losing bidder.




Must be a false report because Chuck doesn't lose!


----------



## Real1ty (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

I hope so as i have an appointment i really don't want to keep.....


----------



## Pat (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



Timmy said:


> Chuck Norris fills black holes with his fists and renders them quivering and harmless.






Pat said:


> Chuck does not bid... he takes!






nomore4s said:


> Must be a false report because Chuck doesn't lose!



:topic

Sam76, have started a 'Chuck' thread for shytes and giggles?


----------



## marklar (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

So should I pay my credit card bill today, or not?

m.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

...


----------



## Gar (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

best excuse for a long work lunch ever! :drink:


----------



## sam76 (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Atom smasher fires up - and we're still here
September 10, 2008 - 6:01PM 

Scientists have fired the first protons into a 27-kilometre tunnel at the world's largest particle collider in science's next great step towards understanding the make-up of the universe.

Project leader Lyn Evans gave the order to send the protons into the $US3.8 billion ($4.75 billion) Large Hadron Collider below the Swiss-French border early today.

Scientists hope it will provide the necessary power to smash the components of atoms so that they can see how they are made.

The start-up has been eagerly awaited by 9000 physicists around the world who will conduct experiments here.

Some skeptics have said they fear the collisions of protons could eventually imperil Earth.

http://www.theage.com.au/world/atom-smasher-fires-up--and-were-still-here-20080910-4dp2.html


----------



## marklar (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Where's the Kaboom? There was supposed to be an earth-shattering Kaboom!

m.


----------



## Buddy (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



marklar said:


> Where's the Kaboom? There was supposed to be an earth-shattering Kaboom!
> 
> m.




It's been stated elsewhere but I will repeat it.......
The kabooom will not happen for a few weeks yet.  They only fired up the first beam of protons today.  A bit like shooting bullets into the air - nothing to hit.  The real stuff doesnt happen until the second beam (in the opposite direction) fires up.  You may want to hide under the chair on that day. :hide:  Not that it will do you mucxh good if the doomsdayers are correct. Which by the way, they are not.


----------



## sam76 (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

I'm not sure if they've collided yet.

Destroying the Earth takes time, ya know.


----------



## Aussiejeff (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



sam76 said:


> I'm not sure if they've collided yet.
> 
> Destroying the Earth takes time, ya know.




**Pinch**

Wot?

I'm still here??

But - am I real....???

Maybe I'm a figment of my own derangement...???? :bonk:


Eeerkk...


----------



## Buddy (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



sam76 said:


> I'm not sure if they've collided yet.
> 
> Destroying the Earth takes time, ya know.




Wouldn't for Chuck!


----------



## sam76 (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

The Chuck doesn't like to brag. 

(but you speak the truth)

LOL


----------



## CoffeeKing (10 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



nioka said:


> The frantic bidding was spurred on by the news that the *Swiss neutron accellerator *was about to be turned on.




SO! _that's how they get the holes in the cheese_?


----------



## wayneL (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



Aussiejeff said:


> **Pinch**
> 
> Wot?
> 
> ...




Do we have any proof that we're not actually all inside a black hole right now?

Maybe all things are relative. How would you know?


----------



## wayneL (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

The finance industry has demonstrated that life goes on, despite numerous enourmous black holes. :


----------



## phatpleasure (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

I'm hoping the Bigbang will happen AFTER NSL and CAG announcement is made!
At least I can my first $$$$ from shares!


----------



## sam76 (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Well it was a nice feeling waking up this morning in a material world - lol

as some one said before here they don't strt the smash 'em ups until next month.


Should be interesting.


----------



## Agentm (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

i love the way google always present the very interesting topics in their search engine presentation

the collider one they are using now is quite appropriate..


----------



## ROE (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Well the experiment is yet to start 

They just fire up the beam, next step they fire one of the atom in one direction
let them spin around for while to build up momentum

then they fire the second one going the opposite direction

when they crash into each other that when the black hole will be created
if there is any black hole at all

so we are not clear yet hahahaha


----------



## Aussiejeff (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



ROE said:


> Well the experiment is yet to start
> 
> They just fire up the beam, next step they fire one of the atom in one direction
> let them spin around for while to build up momentum
> ...




I have NO fear!

Obviously, The Fed will bail us out if Black Hole shi-i-te hits the fan.. :fan:


----------



## Timmy (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



derty said:


> they wont be smashing anything together until late October.




What a great thread, enjoying it immensely!  AND - we get to do this all again in late October!


----------



## Agentm (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



Aussiejeff said:


> **Pinch**
> 
> Wot?
> 
> ...






or a fragment of your rearrangement


----------



## bearmarket (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Are we safe now? This has been frightening.

bearmarket


----------



## nioka (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



Agentm said:


> or a fragment of your rearrangement




Or a reangement of your fragments.


----------



## tech/a (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Hello!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone left out there???????

Am I alone??????


----------



## spooly74 (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Well it seems for this poor girl that the LHC was the cause of her death .... or should the media take the blame with it's disgraceful fear mongering.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...fears-Big-Bang-experiment-lead-end-world.html


----------



## derty (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Here are a couple of webcams set up at the LHC. You can check every now and then to make sure the world hasn't started to end.
http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html


----------



## James Austin (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



derty said:


> Here are a couple of webcams set up at the LHC. You can check every now and then to make sure the world hasn't started to end.
> http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html




that's pretty good derty, i wonder if the indian girl had seen that and taken it as real


----------



## sam76 (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*

Seeing that Thursday has come (and almost gone)

I've requested to the powers that be that the thread title be changed to "Are we all going to die in October?"

(I'll keep requesting that the title be changed until either we all get sucked into some ungodly black hole or I die of old age)


----------



## sam76 (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



derty said:


> Here are a couple of webcams set up at the LHC. You can check every now and then to make sure the world hasn't started to end.
> http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html





I just earnt myself a night on the couch scaring the bejesus out of the missus showing her that.


----------



## bassmanpete (11 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



> When our civilisation has long decayed and the living knowledge of this era is lost, as tends to happen in history (Inca's, Egyptians, Romans etc. etc.) I wonder what the archeologists of the future, thousands of years from now, are going to make of all of that equipment inside these big underground caverns when they stumble across it. They're going to be pretty excited thats for sure - it could be like the Tutankhamun tomb of the 5th millenium.




They'll no doubt assume it had either a religious or a sporting significance.



> Well it seems for this poor girl that the LHC was the cause of her death .... or should the media take the blame with it's disgraceful fear mongering.




At least she stands a good chance of getting a Darwin Award


----------



## Pat (12 September 2008)

*Re: Are we all going to die Thursday?*



derty said:


> Here are a couple of webcams set up at the LHC. You can check every now and then to make sure the world hasn't started to end.
> http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html



Thats awesome derty.


----------



## sam76 (14 September 2008)

Thanks Mods for changing title.

From todays Age newspaper.

Hackers claim they have broken into the computer system of the Large Hadron Collider, the mega-machine designed to expose secrets of the cosmos.

A group calling itself the Greek Security Team left a rogue webpage mocking the technicians responsible for computer security at the giant atom smasher as "schoolkids", The Times and Daily Telegraph reported.

The hackers vowed they had no intention of disrupting the experiment at the European Organisation for Nuclear Research (CERN) on the Swiss-French border, they just wanted to highlight the flaws in the computer system's security.

"We're pulling your pants down because we don't want to see you running around naked looking to hide yourselves when the panic comes," they wrote, according to the Daily Telegraph.

The hackers claimed to have gained access to a website open to other scientists on Wednesday as the LHC passed its first test with flying colours, the reports said.

They appear to have tried to gain access to the computer system of the Compact Muon Solenoid Experiment, one of the four detectors that will be analysing the progress of the experiment.

James Gillies, a spokesman for CERN, told The Times: "We don't know who they were but there seems to be no harm done. It appears to be people who want to make a point that CERN was hackable."

Scientists hailed the success of the start of the experiment on Wednesday in the Large Hadron Collider, the 27-kilometre circular tunnel in which parallel beams of protons will be accelerated to nearly the speed of light.

Superconducting magnets will then steer the counter-rotating beams so that strings of protons smash together in four huge laboratories, fleetingly replicating the conditions that prevailed at the "Big Bang" that created the Universe 13.7 billion years ago.


----------



## sam76 (19 September 2008)

This website has up to date info on the fate of the world.

http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/


----------



## Aussiejeff (19 September 2008)

sam76 said:


> This website has up to date info on the fate of the world.
> 
> http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/




TOO MUCH INFORMATION!!!!


----------



## Greg71 (19 September 2008)

This device won't be the end of the world. I think we all know that.


----------



## deadset (19 September 2008)

I don't know how they can be SO certain.

The whole point of this is to discover previously unknown sub-atomic particles.  Therefore they can't know precisely, however there is a large body of work from previous experiments anyway, so they do have some idea.  I can't think of any examples in nature on Earth where proton's hit each other at close to the speed of light.  So that scientist's claim does not assure me unless he gives further evidence.  "Trust me I'm a scientist", is not a valid argument.

In any case, I don't think the world will end when they start smashing particles at power levels that no-one has tested at yet.  At worst, maybe something could blow up and poison the water table in that region with previously unknown nuclear contaminents.  

You just know they are going to keep upping the power levels here, no doubt they'll test it bit by bit rather than try and hit full power in one go.

I've forgotten alot of physics, I can't remember how they detect the particles themselves.  I think they can track the particles movement as it goes thru water or some other fluid.  They'd have multiple types of sensors no doubt.

If I'm driving a space ship that runs on neutrino's in a few decades time, I'll have these guys to thank.  Reminds of the movie He-man (dare I admit watching it) when the little troll says "I've converted their ancient hydro-carbon engine to run on neutrino's" or something like that.


----------



## CoffeeKing (21 September 2008)

UP and running...

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=634467

AW, now it's broken, and it took how long to build?

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=634742


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 September 2008)

> Collider out of action for two months 21:42 AEST Sat Sep 20 20081 ...
> 
> Spokesman James Gillies says experts have gone into the Large Hadron Collider to examine the damage that halted operations soon after the startup.
> 
> ...



I suppose the worst that could happen is the repair crew forget their long johns ...  (then again it's "well above" absolute zero - like, probably minus 200 C or something) 

and maybe run into some of that helium and start talking like some supercool Donald Duck.


----------



## sam76 (8 November 2008)

I guess the answer to the question asked in the title is a resounding......no


----------



## CityMiner (8 November 2008)

A mad thought

If in fact Albert was slightly wrong and acceleration of a particle can in fact cross the speed of light boundary then perhaps it also crosses the time boundary and in fact somehow then is in the past - it causes a fault as at such speeds failures can easily happen to the infrastructure. Since the machine becomes inactive then the particle then slows and returns to our time frame, leaving us now an inoperable machine. All we see is that the experiment started but then the machine failed - My proposal is in fact it didn't breakdown, but was wrecked by a super-light speed series of pulverising particles.


----------



## sinner (8 November 2008)

Maybe he meant October 2009


----------



## sam76 (20 June 2009)

Looks like it's back on in September

http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,28348,25663512-5014239,00.html


----------



## jono1887 (21 June 2009)

CityMiner said:


> A mad thought
> 
> If in fact Albert was slightly wrong and acceleration of a particle can in fact cross the speed of light boundary then perhaps it also crosses the time boundary and in fact somehow then is in the past - it causes a fault as at such speeds failures can easily happen to the infrastructure. Since the machine becomes inactive then the particle then slows and returns to our time frame, leaving us now an inoperable machine. All we see is that the experiment started but then the machine failed - My proposal is in fact it didn't breakdown, but was wrecked by a super-light speed series of pulverising particles.




Its been proven many times that the fastest thing anything could reach is the speed of light. Because of famous formula e=mc^2 in order to reach the speed of light, you would need infinite energy... there is no source of infinite energy in this universe so you can forget that idea all together.


----------



## jono1887 (21 June 2009)

sam76 said:


> Looks like it's back on in September
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,28348,25663512-5014239,00.html




LOL, their billion dollar machine 'overheated'


----------



## CityMiner (4 October 2009)

Yes - as I expected, lots of faults result in high energy levels.

My guess is they will always have faults that stop their tests and when they examine the machinery afterwards, there will be many other faults after each test - thats reasonably obvious, not because of imperfect building or processes, but because of speed-time-energy levels being switched.

Please have an open mind and widen his equation to encompass c boundary crossings ie: another parameter - yes e = mc^2 + something else. I too grew up to believe his equation was perfect, but you must remember he spent the 2nd half of his life trying to find a link between space-time-mass  - and let us think for a moment that he had indeed found it - with my little additions etc....... 

Wouldn't it be good to have Albert on the CERN team now.

I still think CERN has indeed run a successful test and surfaced a new physics.


----------



## CityMiner (24 November 2009)

CERN is On. Lets watch out for the warp.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 November 2009)

I met a bloke in the Ross Island Hotel last week who assured me that people from the future able to travel back in time have put the kibosh on CERN as it could cause a black hole and suck us all in to it.

He is a retired physicist.

He may be right.

gg


----------

